# End Program "sample" on shutdown



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm also experiencing this window when I shut down. Did you come up with a resolution yet?


----------



## lucasr (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you have any idea what this program 'sample' might be?


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

*end program "sample"*

No I don't. I tried searching everything with sample and deleted some of the fiinds including sample.exe but window still comes up when I shut down.


----------



## lucasr (Mar 12, 2005)

Go to start > run and run 'regedit'.

Search the registry for 'sample.exe'. Delete all of the entries that appear on the right, then end the process sample.exe and delete the file again.

Remember: Don't edit the registry without backing it up!


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

*End Program "Sample"*

Thanks much but not sure how to back up a register.


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

*Backing up a registry*

Can anyone assist here


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

*restoring activex control*

I was working Norton last night trying to get my Norton Antivirus program to stay on auto protect. We tried going through their web site to scan, etc. but pages couln not be opened and we could go through the process. Norton said I must have a corrupt activex control. Can someone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't suggest the registry, do this
start
run
msconfig

startup anything similar to that? If not, please post that. There is several places where it can be starting up from, but let's start here. And please do not bump threads, we are very busy.


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

Immortal said:


> I don't suggest the registry, do this
> start
> run
> msconfig
> ...



I tried it and found nothing close to "sample" under startup. I had deleted select.exe a while ago and do not find that program name when I search for it.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

sorry please ignore this post, i had not seen entire thread.


----------



## sdt (Mar 13, 2005)

We found the other day by entering Ctrl/Alt/Del and ending the process: ZCfgSvc.exe, the end program "sample" screen did not appear. However, ZCfgSvc.exe is restarted by some other program and I still do not have a solution other than reformatting my hard drive.


----------



## ZhiAi (Feb 17, 2006)

yea, is true. i also have those file that use to start everytime you login. i hope any pro here can help use to solve this problem.

p/s: i having this problem after i install the windowblinds and some themes.


----------



## travlr101 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got an email from someone i did not recognize, It was a resume with a word attachment that said here is a "sample" of my work. Since i do get resumes from people sometimes i opened it. The sample document was empty so i deleted it and the email, but shortly after that i started getting the same error on shutdown "Ending Program Sample" I did everything posted here (msconfig, searching hard drive and registry, etc.) but never found any file called sample. I even did an advanced search looking for any file containing the word sample but nothing. I ran updated Symantec Antivirus, Ewido and spybot and the error still came. I never figured out what this sample was. For unrelated reasons i did a hard drive upgrade and reloaded all programs and data and the error did not come back. The only place that i did not look thouroughly was in My MS office document templates maybe there is a macro or something there. Did anyone else recall getting any sample documents via e-mail ?


----------



## madmensking (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, 
I've had the same problem - I apologise if the problem has now been solved, I don't know how long this thread has been open as I found it through Google while trying to find a solution to the problem myself. 

Luckily, I have found one - which has worked for my laptop (Toshiba Satellite L300-20D Running Windows XP Pro SP3) It turned out the reason for the end program was the IntelPRO Set wireless configuration I installed when finding the driver for my wireless adapter on the Toshiba drivers website. I uninstalled this using Start --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs and since uninstalling it I have not had the problem on shut down since.

I hope this helps

Madmensking


----------



## David Lundin (Nov 16, 2009)

That's probably the issue here as well. The filename of the process (ZCfgSvc.exe) implies it's a "Zero Configuration" service of some kind. This is a wireless function, so it fits the bill.

You may of course want to use your wireless card, so I'd try updating the drivers first.


----------



## travlr101 (Jun 9, 2006)

This was a while back that i had this problem.. Sorry i never came back to update the site. But i confirmed that this was the problem "zcfgsvc.exe"

I found it by using security task manager by Neuber software
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/index.html

its esentially a windows process viewer. Once loaded and installed i searched for "sample" and it immediately identified the zcfgsvc.exe

I dont think there was an updated driver at the time but as mentioned before the problem went away when i reloaded windows


----------



## David Lundin (Nov 16, 2009)

Oops, didn't realize how old this thread was!

Btw, for checking out processes more closely, I can recommend Process Explorer which is a Sysinternal Tool from Microsoft. It's free and very comprehensive. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


----------

